# Foliage Pictures



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's been kind of a lackluster year for foliage so far. Usually when the nights start to get cooler, the leaves start to change color more vibrantly. Well, we've had a pretty warm Autumn so far, so some trees have already dumped their leaves with very little coloration. The one in my back yard usually turns bright Red, but it's leaves have mostly fallen, and the very few left just now turned red.

I did take a drive to a nearby park a few days ago and took some photos, as well as a few photos of some of the other trees near my house.

I saw a nice spot for a great photo today, but didn't have my camera with me, so I'll go back there tomorrow for a pic or two.

Anyway, here's the first three pics. The other three are in the first reply to this thread.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the other three pics. Enjoy!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I miss the changing of the leaves. Here in south Florida they are 2 colors, green and brown (when they are dead) The seasons suck down here. too hot to do much of anything.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Our leaves are changing finally but we are having so much rain from the last Hurrican that's made its way to NY State that I can't get a good day to go out and take nice bright photos.*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaahhh, Zombie my friend, you knew I would be envious! Great pix. I like to see pictures of foliage even if I can't be there.  

V's right. It's too damn hot here and the leaves turn from metallic green to dog **** brown. It DOES suck to live in Florida.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

Zombie, those are some beautiful pics. I live and breathe autumn, but... I live in the extreme south and we don't get changing colors like that here. Thanks for posting the pics for me to drool over, though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm kinda pissed. The other set of photos I wanted to take got screwed over thanks to two days worth of rain knocking almost every leaf off of the trees. Can't take a digicam out in the rain. Stupid rain.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Same here Zombie. We've had rain here since last Thursday with no hint of sun whatsoever. The more days that go by the less leaves there are to take photos of. It sucks. We had the same problem last year right about this same time.*


----------

